# حساب كميات الحفر والردم في اعمال الطرق



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (30 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
تعتبر تقديرات المساحات والحجوم في عمليتي الردم والقطع من اهم البنود في انشاء الطرق , بل هي خلاصة العمل 
ليس هناك كميات حفر وردم بنسبة 100% ولكن هناك اتفاق بين المقاول والمالك للمشروع علي قيمة من كميات الحفر والردم +او- 5 % 

العناصر الاساسية في حساب كميات الحفر والردم في الطرق:
هناك عدة عناصر يجب توفرها لحساب كميات الحفر والردم وهي ثلاثة عناصر 

قراءات الارض الطبيعية لمسار الطريق : بحيث يقراء مسار الطريق باضافة لقراءات عرض الطريق يمين وشمال مسار الطريق حسب المقطع العرضي للطريق . 
خط الانشاء: او خط التصميم للطريق الي الطبقة النهائية
المقطع العرضي للطريق: وهو الشكل العرضي للطريق والاكتاف وميله في حالة الردم والحفر 

في حساب كميات الحفر والردم يحسب من طبقة الردميات Embankment 
ومع تتطور البرامج المساحية هناك عدة برامج لحساب الكميات واغلب هذه البرامج غالية الثمن لاتقدر عليها الا الشركات الكبيرة , وهناك برامج رخصية الثمن لحساب الكميات ولكن دقتها اقل في حساب الكميات 
من البرامج الغالية الثمن واكثر دقة 
برنامج Earh Work المعتمد من قبل وزارة الموصلات السعودية 
برنامج Earh vloume KH المستخدم من قبل الشركات الامريكية 
برنامج MS الماني يستخدم من قبل الشركات الالمانية 
وغيرها من البرامج الاخري 
 

اما البرامج رخصية الثمن 
برنامج AUTODESKLAND المشهور والكميات الناتجة اقل دقة 
برنامج الاكسل مع ادخال بعض المعادلات تصبح دقته مقبوله
برنامج SOFT DESK الكميات الناتجة مقبولة 
وغيرها من البرامج الاخري 
وعلي العموم الشي المتعارف عليه هو ان هناك اتفاق بين المقاول والمالك علي كميات محدد وباضافة او زيادة محددة بنسبة 

باراك الله فيكم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لمتابعة بقية الموضوع (الموضوع منقول من متلقي العاملين بالمساحة ونظم المعلومات علي الرابط )
علي الرابط
http://www.awsgis.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1800#post1800


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (30 يونيو 2009)




----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (30 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخى دفع الله ان شاء الله نحاول ونجتهد حتى نحصل على ادق الطرق فى حساب الكميات وياليت earth xp تنكسر حمايته لانه سهل جدا فى الاستخدام ودقيق فى نفس الوقت


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (1 يوليو 2009)

باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عزت محروس (1 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخى وحبيبى ولكن لى سؤال
لقد قمت بالتسجيل فى متلقي العاملين بالمساحة ونظم المعلومات 
وحتى الان لم يتم تفعيل الحساب ارجو الاجابة من م/دفع الله


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (1 يوليو 2009)

اخي لتفعيل العضوية ترسل اليك رسالة علي البريد الذي سجلت به 
قد تجدها في بعض الاحيان في الرسائل غير مهمة


----------



## engbaraa (1 يوليو 2009)

مشكورر على المشاركة ولكن من قال أن برنامج أوتوديسك لاند هو برنامج رخيص وأن برنامج Earthwork هو برنامج أدق.... أنا برأي الشخصي أن أوتوديسك لاند هو أفضل ...وشكراً


----------



## نور الجزائرية (1 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
مشكور اخي دفع الله على هذه المعلومات و على الرابط ان شاء الله نطلع عليه و نستفيد .
جازاك الله خيرا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (1 يوليو 2009)

engbaraa قال:


> مشكورر على المشاركة ولكن من قال أن برنامج أوتوديسك لاند هو برنامج رخيص وأن برنامج earthwork هو برنامج أدق.... أنا برأي الشخصي أن أوتوديسك لاند هو أفضل ...وشكراً


اخي الكريم جزاك الله ر خيرا علي المشاركة 
انا اتحدث عن البرامج المساحية المستخدمة في حساب الكميات وليس تصميم الطرق فبرنامج اللاند في التصميم ممتاز 
اما ناحية دقه فهذا شي معروف واذا الارث غير دقيق ما السبب الذي يجعل وزارة الموصلات تعتمده في حساب الكميات (مع انو سعر يفوق 25 الف ريال ) وتترك اللاند المتوفر في اي مكتبة بسعر (اقل من 10 ريال) حتي لو كانت نسخة تجربية 

الموضوع ثابت ومعروف فكل الاوساط الهندسية 
انا لست هوية كميات ولكن ولله الحمد محترف كميات 
بل جل عملي في هذا المجال 
باراك الله فيك


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (1 يوليو 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير
انا استشارى طرق وبعمل فى الامارات بس ممكن تفيدنى ببرنامج اكسل نضع فيه المناسيب فيحسب الكميات
ممكن
وكمان عايز برنامج اكسل لتصميم الاسفلت ( المنسوب النهائى )


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (2 يوليو 2009)

ناصر العلى ناصر قال:


> الله يجزيك الخير
> انا استشارى طرق وبعمل فى الامارات بس ممكن تفيدنى ببرنامج اكسل نضع فيه المناسيب فيحسب الكميات
> ممكن
> وكمان عايز برنامج اكسل لتصميم الاسفلت ( المنسوب النهائى )


 
برنامج حساب الكميات بالاكسل بختلف باختلاف المشروع (بتحديد باختلاف المقطع العرضي للطريق) 
انت ابعث لي المقطع العرضي للطريق وانا ان شاء الله اعملك برنامج لحساب الكميات وارسل ليك
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدين علي (2 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخي دفع جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## مهندس دبع (2 يوليو 2009)

ششششششششششششششششششششششششكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككراجزييييييييييييييييييلا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (3 يوليو 2009)




----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (4 يوليو 2009)




----------



## hiyam14 (17 يوليو 2009)

*هيام14*

السلام عليكم نور جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (17 يوليو 2009)




----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (18 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا ناصر من مصر ومن زمان نفسى اتعرف عليك بس الوقت مكانش مناسب ولكن انا والله من اشد المعجبين بالمواد اللى بتادمها فى المنتدى


----------



## مصطفي حسن يسن (28 يوليو 2009)

الف شكر يا باشا ويارب دائما تكون متميز


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (28 يوليو 2009)

*باراك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## hany_71112000 (5 فبراير 2010)

الله يجزيك خير علينا اخى الفاضل


----------



## محمداحمد5 (21 أبريل 2011)

مشكور


----------



## يحيي الهواري (22 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم لقد عملت بهذا البرنامج اكثر من 5 عمليات وروجع بفضل الله وهو ناجح جدا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (22 أبريل 2011)

باراك الله فيك 
واتمني ان نطور الفكرة لتصبح مشروع


----------



## احمد صباح سليمان (30 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك جهد مشكور


----------



## noor-noor (2 يوليو 2011)

يسلمواااااااااااااااا


----------



## albsqlony (5 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكم وزادكم من علمه


----------



## م انس الشباطات (5 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور


----------



## ثابت ابازيد (21 سبتمبر 2012)

رااااائع مشكور


----------

